# Peterborough Awning Party - see how it was done



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Pics on board. see:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

If you ever want to fit an awning to an Rv -vital to see.

First pics show fitted article last the thought process!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent!!!
Wish I'd been there to see!

Its a shame you have no pics of the collection though :lol: :lol: 
Trying to extract a 16ft tube from underneath a packed trade stand without knocking the punters down like skittles.....a feat in itself! :lol: :lol: 

Well done to Keith and his sterling team....what a great job!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Great pics Stewart!!!!

After seeing that lot again, I feel I need to go and make some more sarnies (and get another tart from the freezer)..........

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Great pics Stewart!!!!
> 
> After seeing that lot again, I feel I need to go and make some more sarnies (and get another tart from the freezer)..........
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon

Tarts ... You never told me you had tarts with you.. :? :lol: :lol:

Awning is looking great.. :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You missed out on the tarts jim, oooohhh they were tasty


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

I would like to thank all those that helped with our erection problem :wink: :wink: , the wonderful pictures show that it is a thing of the past :lol: :lol: :lol: and you are all welcome to come over and enjoy the shade it provides.....
We know you didnt just help out for a sarnie (or a tart) and we are very grateful to you all.

Looking forward to sharing our awning next time we meet.........

Keith & Sharon


----------

